# [Emerge realplayer]  Erreur fetch restriction ? [RTFS]

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je viens de tomber sur une nouvelle erreur de emerge...

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14 [1.0.14_rc2] 2,540 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 9,068 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/dcraw-8.73  USE="-gimp" 71 kB

[ebuild    FU ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.9 [10.0.8-r1] USE="X nsplugin" 6,490 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1 [1.0.14_rc2] USE="midi%* -alisp% -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm%* alaw%* copy%* dshare%* dsnoop%* extplug%* file%* hooks%* ladspa%* lfloat%* linear%* meter%* mulaw%* multi%* null%* rate%* route%* share%* shm%*" 768 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14 [1.0.14_rc2-r3] USE="midi nls" 991 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 536 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.5 [0.1.1] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 422 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070622-r4 [1.0.20070622-r1] USE="X alsa arts dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime real sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -rtc -samba -speex -srt -ssse3 -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran (-debug%)" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 7,662 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2 [0.9.1] USE="arts kdeenablefinal -debug -doc -kdehiddenvisibility -nfs -xinerama" LINGUAS="fr -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa% -fi -gl -he -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -mt -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ga%)" 10,268 kB

Total: 10 packages (6 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 2 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 38,811 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

gentootux ~ #                                                     

```

Je fais quoi avec ça les amis ?Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Aug 29, 2007 11:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Ouin, c'est pas facile ce soir...

```

>>> Emerging (4 of 10) media-video/realplayer-10.0.9 to /

!!! media-video/realplayer-10.0.9 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Download RealPlayer manually from Real's website at

 * https://player.helixcommunity.org/2005/downloads/

 *

 * Choose Linux/x86 Releases: RealPlayer 10.0.9 Gold: RPM

 * https://helixcommunity.org/projects/player/files/download/2479

 *

 * Then place the file RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm

 * into /usr/portage/distfiles and restart the emerge.

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/media-video/realplayer/realplayer-10.0.9.ebuild failed, continuing...

```

On oublie ça les gars  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

mais pourquoi ? il suffit de lire le message, d'aller cliquer sur l'url indiquée, de télécharger et c'est bon.

----------

## bivittatus

On devrait créer un post-it avec les questions les plus inutiles!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

N.B.: Pas taper d2_racing, pas taper!!! Moi aussi j'en ai fait plein!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

Sur ce coup là en effet  :Laughing: , suffit de lire le message qui n'a rien d'une erreur.

----------

## xaviermiller

un petit [RTFM] dans le titre du message ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, j'ai bien vu quand j'ai fait emerge -fuDNv world qu'il y avait un message à propos de realplayer  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Read The Fucking Screen !

----------

## _Seth_

mouhahah  :Wink: 

----------

